# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  ADORE, Autonomously Delivered Orders from Restaurants

## Airicist

Contributors:

The project partners are Mobility Lab (a joint initiative between EPFL, HES-SO Valais-Wallis, Swiss Post, the City of Sion and the Canton of Valais), Neolix, FixPosition and Takinoa. At EPFL, the units involved are the Sustainability Office, the Catering, Shops and Hotels unit (RESCO) and the Transportation Center (TRACE).

epfl.ch/campus/mobility/mobility-transport/adore-project

----------


## Airicist

"EPFL tests out self-driving delivery service"

November 12, 2020

----------


## Airicist

ADORE, self-driving delivery service on campus

Nov 24, 2020

----------

